# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Win XP + Oracle Forms/Reports 6i

## ptreves

Hello,

I am having issues with Oracle Forms/Reports 6i with Windows XP.
I have session issues as well as printing reports problems.

I have heard that Windows XP is not a certificed operating system with Oracle Forms/Reports 6i. Can anyone confirm this to me ?

Regards,

PT

PS: I heard that there is a Patch issued by Oracle (Patch 11 ???) that might resolve these kind or problems (???)

----------

